# Happy Birthday bookslover, Richard King



## PB Moderating Team (Nov 5, 2011)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-bookslover (born 1952, Age: 59)
-Richard King (born 1954, Age: 57)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## baron (Nov 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## bookslover (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, I'm starting my 60th trip around the sun today. It's a wonder all those trips haven't made me dizzy! But I'm just as handsome and wonderful as always! (*cough cough*)


----------



## Herald (Nov 5, 2011)

bookslover said:


> Yes, I'm starting my 60th trip around the sun today. It's a wonder all those trips haven't made me dizzy! But I'm just as handsome and wonderful as always! (*cough cough*)



It's your birthday AGAIN? What galaxy is that sun in? ;-)

Happy B-day!

sent from my most excellent Motorola Atrix.


----------



## Berean (Nov 5, 2011)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## bookslover (Nov 5, 2011)

Herald said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I'm starting my 60th trip around the sun today. It's a wonder all those trips haven't made me dizzy! But I'm just as handsome and wonderful as always! (*cough cough*)
> ...



Bill, are you still an elder there at Grace Baptist? I guess they didn't read that (fake) FBI report I sent them. Heh...


----------

